# JD 5325



## wilsonmobilemechanic (4 mo ago)

So the John Deere 5325 tractor i replaced clutch in it. The hydraulics wouldn't work. I found some debris in he input line on steering sector I removed debris and this went to working. The main output to the 3 point hitch has pressure but will not lift. Does anyone have any suggestions to what I need to do?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. There may be a knob / dial under the front of the seat to adjust the three point. Have a look.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
Does this tractor have electro-controlled 3 pt hitch? If so is controller getting electric power?


https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/64247/referrer/navigation/pgId/263108746


----------

